# Found Pyrenees



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Found a Great Pyrenees yesterday. He is now in my barn with my goats. They are not to sure of him yet.
My question is how much to feed him? He is not skinny at all, in fact he might need to lose a few pounds.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Here is a picture of him. Maybe


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Found him as in found him wandering around? Or you adopted or bought him? How much to feed him depends on his weight/activity level. Being outside in the cold typically requires more energy also. My 9 year old indoor dogs who are 65-75 pounds eat 2 cups of food a day each. A younger outside 100 pound dog I wouldn't be surprised at 6 cups a day easily.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Found him while I was walking my other dog. He was just hanging around a house, I know for sure they only have small dogs. I asked a lady at another house and she didn't recognize him. I am not even sure of his breed. When I have time I will have to see if he has a chip also.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't know what breed he is, but I doubt it is a Pyrenees. Not enough fur. Nice looking dog though.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

He looks like an old lab or golden type dog. You might contact local shelters and vets in case somebody is looking. Around here we have a lost and found facebook page.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

He is not a full pyr. Might be a mix.
Since he has good weight, he is probably lost from wandering.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I am surprised you would put a stray dog with your goats. Glad things are working out. I agree its not a purebred pyr.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Yipee, owner is possibly found. He is a white golden named Duke.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Hopefully those are his owners. He does look like he has been well cared for. 

I have seen several people post on facebook looking for a home for a stray dog. Sometimes they are clearly abandoned. Other times they are in good weight and looked well cared for. In one case, the owners found them before the dog had been placed. I think for others, the owner could have been found if the person who found the dog tried to find the owner before posting to rehome. Makes me sad to think of how many pets who manage to get out are picked up and rehomed and the owner never knows what happens to them.

And please, please NEVER put a strange dog in with your other animals. You got lucky. Even a LGD that is used to goats or sheep should be carefully introduced to a new herd at a new place.


----------

